# Deuchars Ipa



## Rodolphe01 (9/1/09)

Picked up a case of Deuchars (BB 23 Jan 09) for $20. Had 1 last night and it really didn't have the intense hop flavour I was expecting, is this typical of this particular IPA, or is the near use by the killer here ??

Not complaining, it still tastes great, and at 4.4% will be a great session beer.


----------



## joshuahardie (9/1/09)

Rudi 101 said:


> Picked up a case of Deuchars (BB 23 Jan 09) for $20. Had 1 last night and it really didn't have the intense hop flavour I was expecting, is this typical of this particular IPA, or is the near use by the killer here ??
> 
> Not complaining, it still tastes great, and at 4.4% will be a great session beer.



How many in the case? 24?
At that price I would not care if it is a little off in the hop department....


----------



## Bizier (9/1/09)

Oh baby...

It is not intensely hoppy as in american IPA or even Squire IPA, more fruity with hops.

That is a cracker deal, I'd live on the stuff for that price, they are great 500 bottles too because they are nice and dark.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (9/1/09)

12x 500ml

Picked up from Lutwyche 1st Choice for those keen, when I left there was only about 3 cases left.


----------



## Katherine (9/1/09)

It is a modern IPA so the IBU are not as high it is made like that to make it a session beer and more marketable to the mainstream.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (9/1/09)

so it isn't complete mega swill


----------



## Bizier (9/1/09)

I would be very happy if that were the standard of our mainstream swill... it actually tastes good for one


----------



## berapnopod (10/1/09)

Deuchars IPA is a Scottish beer. The Scots are well known for not using much hops.

Berp.


----------



## neonmeate (10/1/09)

check the useby date on those. vintage cellars leichhardt has em on special and they're all useby this month.

when you get this beer fresh it is indeed really hoppy (even though it's scottish) but more hops in aroma than bitterness. still nice and dry and crisp and pointy beer if that makes sense. if it's not fresh there's not much there. i always look at the useby of that beer and when it's fresh i buy heaps of em.


----------



## brettprevans (10/1/09)

Deuchars IPA can vary a lot depending on freshness. ive bought 2 bottles on the same day and completely differant taste, the used by date is a big issue as the hops get dulled a heap the closer its to the use by date. good beer though when its fresh. sort of like a beginners IPA


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/09)

Guess who will be driving into work via Lutwych today :icon_drunk: 

Deuchars was originally an Edinburgh Brewer who also had houses in Newcastle on Tyne. They were bought out by Scottish and Newcastle way back but as a lad I remember a few faded Deuchars painted signs on gable ends of pubs. 
The current brewery has nothing to do with the old Deuchars, the name was up for grabs.

However the news is all good, When Vaux of Sunderland shut down their Edinburgh arm Lorimers, a management team bought out the Caledonian Brewery and it now boasts the last open fired Victorian Kettles and some of the oldest mash tuns in the UK, and they brew some good pale ales as well as traditional Scottish eighty shillings etc. Edinburgh was always a fine pale ale centre because of the water, the "Burton of the North".

Scottish beers are more malt driven because they grow some nice barley but hops aren't grown there and in the horse and cart days it would be like transporting gold. Not a problem nowadays and in fact hops were cheaply available come the Industrial Revolution / railways / coastal steamers for the huge coal trade etc but I guess by that time the Scottish palate was well and truly set in its way.


----------



## Screwtop (10/1/09)

First Choice Maroochydore had it on a buy two get one free yesterday. Pretty tame IPA but I quite like the choc malt in the background.

Screwy


----------



## bulp (10/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> First Choice Maroochydore had it on a buy two get one free yesterday. Pretty tame IPA but I quite like the choc malt in the background.
> 
> Screwy



+1 Was expecting a bit more of a kick in the junk with this beer, very tame bitterness but lovely malt character.


----------



## eamonnfoley (10/1/09)

bulp said:


> +1 Was expecting a bit more of a kick in the junk with this beer, very tame bitterness but lovely malt character.



its also a lovely beer on cask in Britain


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/09)

bulp said:


> +1 Was expecting a bit more of a kick in the junk with this beer, very tame bitterness but lovely malt character.


If you are pom or have lived in the UK you will realise that the bottled version of a beer is usually quite different to the cask ale version. The bottled version is basically what the 'real' version would taste like if it was filtered, pasteurised, kegged and served under CO2. It usually renders a fair approximation of the beer but that's about it. So drinking a youngs or fullers or deuchars you have bought from Dans etc will NOT give you the best UK ale experience. Totally different story with Euro lagers of course. The most popular UK bottled beers such as Newc brown, White Shield, bottled Guinness are designed for the bottle from the ground up and far more confident.

Recently had a Young's london bitter and was quite underwhelmed but acknowledged that if I was actually in a London pub drinking a pint of it from the handpump I would be writhing on the floor groaning :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

In Australia drinking bottle beers is universal because it is basically the same beer as in the pub, filtered pasteurised and gassed. Bottled beer in the UK has always been a fairly small market and the huge growth in take home cans has been taken up more by the lager market.
Personally I find that my first couple of AG attempts are turning out more true to what I remember as UK real ales than the nuked ones in the likes of 1st choice. However for that price I'll give the Deuchars a go.


----------



## Muggus (10/1/09)

I managed to get a case of 12 of these bad boys for free through my Mafia connections* a while back because it was out of date.
Bitterness was high but the hop flavour seems subdued, but I guess thats what you can expect from old beer.
500ml bottles come in handy though.


*may not be true


----------



## Snowdog (11/1/09)

Rudi 101 said:


> 12x 500ml
> 
> Picked up from Lutwyche 1st Choice for those keen, when I left there was only about 3 cases left.



Stopped by there on my way home from work last week & got one. Wasn't as hoppy as the White Shield IPA I had, but quite good with dinner! tAll in all, the 12 pack was a deal!


----------



## drsmurto (12/1/09)

I could live on that stuff. :icon_drool2: 

Lived in Durham, UK for 2 years and make regular visits up to Edinburgh to see mates so drank plenty of this beer. It was a a guest beer on tap in some of the pubs in Durham as well.

As has been said, its not an IPA in the historical sense, nor in what BJCP defines an IPA to be.

Its a low gravity ale, somewhere in the order of 1.040 and also quite low in IBU relative to a historical IPA. 

I have my version carbing up slowly, its a lowly 24 IBU but has plenty of flavour and aroma hops. A good session beer IMO. 

Never seen it in bottles in Adelaide.  

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Never seen it in bottles in Adelaide.
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Vintage Cellars, Central Markets (3 for $10)

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (12/1/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Vintage Cellars, Central Markets (3 for $10)
> 
> C&B
> TDA



:beer: 

Awesome work TDA, now to find a reason to drop into the city this week!


----------

